# OUTER GLOW effekt auf Schrift als jpeg speichern



## Tamil (5. September 2009)

Hallo ich bräuchte mal dringend Hilfe. Ich mahce gerade einen Flyer und habe alles soweit gut hinbekommmen.

Nur habe ich einige Texte eingefügt und diese mit "SCHEIN nach AUSSEN" und SCHEIN NACH INNEN versehen . Alles sieht perfekt aus. Nur wenn ich die Datei als jpeg speichern will, verschwindet der OUTER GLOW und hab wieder einen schlichten text.

Was muss ich machen damit mein TEXT den Schein nach Außen beibehält ? Ich hoffe du kannst mri helfen und freue mich auf eine email....


----------



## Alexander Groß (5. September 2009)

Hallo,

Welche PS Version verwendest du?
Wie speicherst du ab (Für Web und Geräte speichern oder "Speichern unter")?

Email ist in einem Hilfeforum eher hinderlich. Damit andere etwas dabei lernen, sollte es auch hier als Antwort stehen.


Alex


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. September 2009)

> Email ist in einem Hilfeforum eher hinderlich. Damit andere etwas dabei lernen, sollte es auch hier als Antwort stehen.


Wieso die bekommt er doch automatisch  .
Also normalerweise kann es nicht darna liegen das du deine Datei als JPG abspeicherst aber wie Alexander schon sagte für eine Fehleranalyse sidn das ein wenig Informationen bisher.

Gruß


----------



## Tamil (6. September 2009)

Hmm ... ja also es handelt sich um eine normale psd datei mit verschiedenen ebenen.
Jeder Schriftug hat seine eigene textebene, die ja automatisch erstellt wird wenn ich mit dem Text tool den flyer anwähle.


Ich verwende Photoshop CS 2 und speicher alles indem ich auf "Speichern unter" klicke und das "jpeg"-Format auswähle.

Sobald ich nun ok drucke, bearbeitet Photoshop alles für  mich und ich bekmme das Fenster um die Qualität des Dokuments zu bestimmen. Hier kann man schon sehen das der "Schein nach Außen"-Effekt komplett verschwunden ist.

Nach dem speichern hab ich das ganze Dokument, aber halt nur ohne Effekte der einzelnen Schriften. 

Ich nutze für den Flyer eine Resolution von 300px und CMYK/8 - falls das wichtig ist.

Ich persönlich denke ich muss irgendwas mit den Schriftebenen machen, sodass die angewendeten Effekte  auch beibehalten werden.


Mir ist nicht sicher ob ihr vielleicht etwas mehr information benötigt  - falls ja fragt mich und ich versuche euch diese zu geben. Ansonsten würde ich mich über jede Hilfe sehr freuen.

Ich habe das bild mal rein gemacht ... Der Glow effekt und  ist beim Namen der Party und dem Datum deutlich zu sehen. Aber wenn ich es speicher sieht es aus wie auf dem bild "Und so wird es"

Danke nochmals im voraus

Gruß


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. September 2009)

Hi,
also ich habe mal versucht en Fehler zu verifizieren leider ohne Erfolg für dich.
Hast du ma lversucht die textebene in eine normale umzuwandeln für das Speichern in eine JPEG-Datei? 
Kommt der Fehler auch wenn du eine PSd schreibst?

Gruß


----------



## Alexander Groß (6. September 2009)

Hallo,

hast du den gleichen Effekt wenn du zum speichern über - Datei -- Für Web speichern gehst?

Alex


----------



## Tamil (6. September 2009)

ja ich hab die ebene auch geändert und kam aber zu keinem erfolg
Der Fehler ist nur zu sehen wenn ich mit dem Design fertig bin und die psd-Datei in eine jpeg-Datei umwandele um diese an meinen Drucker zu senden.

Hat es vielleicht damit zu tun das man jpeg nicht transparent machen kann. Die Schrift ist ja transparent, deshalb frage ich nur.

Ich versuch ma den meien psd datei hochzuladen .. Vielleicht entdeckt ihr einen offensichtlichen Fehler den ich gemacht habe ... Würd mich echt freuen, denn das design muss bald zum druck raus und ich bin am verzweifeln.

Die Datei ist ziemlich groß, da es sich um ein A2 Plakat handelt ... hoffe es macht euch trotzem keine umstände ... 

Das ist der link von upload.to
http://ul.to/cyyppi


----------



## ink (6. September 2009)

Moin
Öhm, wenn du es drucken lassen willst, ist jpeg sowieso daneben.
Speicher es als ne 300dpi PDF raus, damit es auch druckbar ist.

mfg


----------



## Tamil (6. September 2009)

Ok danke für die info. Ich würd ja eien pdf datei erstellen, nur hab ich das problem das bei FLYERALARM.de keine pdf dateien von photoshop akzeptiert werden. Es werden bei Plakaten nur pdf und jpegs akzeptiert und das heißt ich habe immer noch das selbe Problem.


Würd mich echt freuen wenn mir jemand helfen könnte ... Ich habe bei meinem Problem bestimmt irgendwas wesentliches übersehen.


----------



## ink (6. September 2009)

Moin
Hier wirds gut beschrieben.
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/346051-pdf-einstellungen-fuer-druck.html
Und dazu schaust du mal nach der FAQ auf Flyeralarm, dort sollten die spezifischen Dinge bezüglich des Drucks dort sthen.

Berichte dann mal ob dein Problem dann auch noch besteht.

mfg


----------

